# SuperSnow Leopard Gecko?



## J E Geckos (Apr 19, 2012)

So we have been breeding the same 2 supersnow pair for a few years now and have had plenty of healthy hatchlings. All have looked pretty much the same with the spots forming and often with a white stripe down the middle of the back.. Until now!
This little beaut came out last week:









Just wondering if anyone is aware of the genetics of this little guy? I have never taken the time to learn about the genetics within geckos which is why I stick with the 'pure' breeds rather than playing god. Anyone got an idea or is it just a random pattern variation?

Thanks alot!

Ellen


----------



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like a mack snow, same pattern as one of mine a couple of years ago, they would so cool if they kept the pattern.

Is that a pink thong on the floor?


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah defo an aberrant macksnow :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

J E Geckos said:


> So we have been breeding the same 2 supersnow pair for a few years now and have had plenty of healthy hatchlings. All have looked pretty much the same with the spots forming and often with a white stripe down the middle of the back.. Until now!
> This little beaut came out last week:
> image
> 
> ...


Could you post a picture of the parents to this leo ?. Coz the offspring looks like a Snow SPLIT Super snow, 
But that's not a offspring you should get from a Super snow to Super snow breeding.


----------



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know too much about genetics but to me it looks like a Mack snow?


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

deffo mack snow, super snow x super snow should only produce supers though :gasp:


----------



## arussell87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mack snow. Same as all the ones I hatch. Even the pattern.


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

J E Geckos said:


> So we have been breeding the same 2 supersnow pair for a few years now and have had plenty of healthy hatchlings. All have looked pretty much the same with the spots forming and often with a white stripe down the middle of the back.. Until now!
> This little beaut came out last week:
> image
> 
> ...


 
Do you have photos of the parents? My brain is struggling to understand how you got a mack from two supers :gasp:


----------

